# ISO Mexican and dairy



## CharlieD (Jul 29, 2014)

I was in the store and saw some soft tortilla wraps. I decided to surprise my wife and make something Mexican for her, as she likes it, but since I do not, I usually do not make it very often. 
Now I have a problem. What to make? I would really like help with recipe too. It has to be either vegetarian or preferably dairy. No Meat recipes please. She likes re-fried beans or simply beans, Mexican rice, cheder is her choice of cheese, she want eat any other kind, but that is a minor detail. She likes salsa and guacamole. If you can help me with those ingredients it would be awesome. Really appreciate. 

Than you in advance.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 29, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> I was in the store and saw some soft tortilla wraps. I decided to surprise my wife and make something Mexican for her, as she likes it, but since I do not, I usually do not make it very often.
> Now I have a problem. What to make? I would really like help with recipe too. It has to be either vegetarian or preferably dairy. No Meat recipes please. She likes re-fried beans or simply beans, Mexican rice, cheder is her choice of cheese, she want eat any other kind, but that is a minor detail. She likes salsa and guacamole. If you can help me with those ingredients it would be awesome. Really appreciate.
> 
> Than you in advance.



Hey Charlie, we have a Mexican vegetarian cookbook and we really like the chilaquiles.


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 29, 2014)

We made this once Oven Roasted Chile Relleno with Chipotle Asado Sauce Recipe : Food Network and I really liked it but Craig wasn't big on the quinoa (actually he hated it).  Kind of involved to make though so maybe a later surprise for her.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 29, 2014)

Charlie, does your wife eat fish?  Fish tacos are awesome.

Any of the things you already mentioned can be rolled up in tortillas.  You can eat as is or bake with additional cheese, maybe salsa, then put on some shredded lettuce and sour cream.  Pickled onions are a nice addition.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 29, 2014)

She doesn't eat fish. So I should wrap all the ingredients I mention into the wrap and bake it?



Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 29, 2014)

I would put refried beans and cheese in the tortillas, roll them up, put them in a baking dish, then top with salsa and more cheese, then bake. Serve with Mexican rice, salsa and guacamole on the side.

You can mix salsa and lime juice into the beans to give them more flavor.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Jul 29, 2014)

My entire extended family loves simple home-made burritos using the exact ingredients you named. I just get a can of refried beans (I like Rosarita or Taco Bell brand) add one can of drained pinto beans, chopped onion, a small can of Ortega chilis, fresh cilantro, corn, black olives, and sliced grape tomatoes. For seasoning, a little lime juice, chili powder, garlic powder, cumin and S/P. Do NOT add liquid or the mixture will become too runny to spoon into the tortilla wraps. I just spoon the mixture in and spread it about, add a liberal amount of sharp cheddar and roll them up. I don't bake them but just put them into the microwave for about 30-45 seconds, bring them out and garnish with avocado, salsa, and a dollup of sour cream or Greek yogurt. I make my own tortillas which the grandkids snatch, roll up and eat plain so I have to guard them! Variations are endless and this is a comfort food favorite in our household. Home-made tortillas are made with 3 parts unbleached flour to 1 part whole wheat flour, olive oil, salt, and water AND a good press. We make so many tortillas we wore out our old press.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 29, 2014)

*ISOF Mexican and dairy*



CharlieD said:


> She doesn't eat fish. So I should wrap all the ingredients I mention into the wrap and bake it?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking




Sure!  You can eat them without baking too.

I'm liking all the ideas so far!


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks everybody. I think this should be enough to make something simple.


----------



## giggler (Jul 29, 2014)

*Cheese Enchiladas*

This is almost the National Dish of Texas.

Cheese enchiladas: the essence of Tex-Mex | Homesick Texan

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 29, 2014)

Tomorrow night I plan to make some fried avocado tacos. They will have a cabbage slaw and salsa. If you play with that idea I am sure you can come up with something she would like.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Jul 30, 2014)

Fried avocado tacos? Tell us more, please?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 30, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> Thanks everybody. I think this should be enough to make something simple.



Charlie, read the labels on the refried beans.  Many brands include lard in the product.  But there are brands without any added fat.

Seeeeeya;p Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 30, 2014)

Does she eat eggs?


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 30, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> Fried avocado tacos? Tell us more, please?



Coat them with a Panko breading and serve on a bed of slaw with avocado sauce and salsa. The ones I made tonight I used a Tempura batter. I will go back to the Panko breading.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 30, 2014)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Does she eat eggs?



Only cheese omlet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 31, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> I was in the store and saw some soft tortilla wraps. I decided to surprise my wife and make something Mexican for her, as she likes it, but since I do not, I usually do not make it very often.
> Now I have a problem. What to make? I would really like help with recipe too. It has to be either vegetarian or preferably dairy. No Meat recipes please. She likes re-fried beans or simply beans, Mexican rice, cheder is her choice of cheese, she want eat any other kind, but that is a minor detail. She likes salsa and guacamole. If you can help me with those ingredients it would be awesome. Really appreciate.
> 
> Than you in advance.


 
I'm probably too late Charlie, but if you ever want to do this again for your sweetie  and you are looking for something easy...cheese enchiladas are so easy. Just warm some of those soft flour tortillas until they are pliable enough to roll...stuff with some of that cheddar she loves. Roll them up and put them in a baking dish and pour some bottled enchilada sauce over top....not too much, just enough to moisten. Put extra grated cheese on top. Bake in preheated oven for 30 minutes. Top with some pre-chopped black olives and green onions for garnish....serve with some hot refried beans alongside topped with some extra cheese and you will be a hero.  Store bought salsa and guacamole can be very good as sides and toppings.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 31, 2014)

Vegetarian Enchilada pie:

18 soft corn tortillas
1/2 good cheddar cheese, grated
6 oz. canned jalapeno peppers, or 3 fresh jalapeno pepper, chopped
1/2 cup orange bell pepper, chopped
1/2 yellow onion, finely diced
1/2 tsp. ground cumin
1/2 tsp. ground coriander
1/2 tsp. ground black pepper
2 tbs. finely minced cilantro
1 pkg. sliced American cheese
1/4 cup sliced black olives
1 cup enchilada sauce
12 oz can diced tomato

Spoon enough enchilada sauce into a casserole pan to lightly cover the bottom.  
Lay a single layer of tortillas to cover the bottom.Combine the spices, and cilantro.  lightly sprinkle onto the tortillas.  Put a little of everything else onto the layer, ending in cheese.  Spoon enchilada sauce on top.  Put another layer of tortillas on top and repeat.  Build like you would lasagna.  Complete with a last layer of tortillas, sauce, and cheese.

Bake in 350'F. oven for 30 minutes.  Serve with tossed salad, Fresh-sliced Haas avocado slices, then a nice flan for desert.  Horchatta makes a good beverage with this meal. Lola's Horchata Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Ok CharlieD, save this for the next time you want to treat her to something southwestern.  Or just enjoy because it tastes so darn good.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 31, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Charlie, read the labels on the refried beans.  Many brands include lard in the product.  But there are brands without any added fat.
> 
> Seeeeeya;p Chief Longwind of the North



Tell me about. There are no kosher brands of re-fried beans in the store. I went to Restaurant Depot (btw if anybody has one in your city and you can get there, it is members only, wow, what a place to shop) they had one brand that was kosher.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 31, 2014)

After reading all the suggestions, and plus some Internet info. I realized that, even though there is the set way of doing things, in the it is pretty much what you like to eat. I do not know what to call what I made but this is what I did. I fried some onion and mix it with re-fried beans. Warmed up the tortilla shell a little bit, just to make it easier to roll. Put the beans, salsa and some cheese inside and rolled. In the pan I put some enchilada sauce over the "burritos" (whatever the name would be) I spread some mild enchilada sauce on, which I really liked, and some cheese. Into oven it went till cheese melted. Served with some more rice, some tomatoes, onions, bunch of store bought sauces. Honestly, I was surprised I liked it, but even more honestly the tomatoes and sour cream were the best part, that's the russian in me.
Here is the picture.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 31, 2014)

Charlie, you made bean and cheese enchiladas  I'm so glad you liked it. We love Mexican food. What did your wife think?


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 31, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Charlie, you made bean and cheese enchiladas  I'm so glad you liked it. We love Mexican food. What did your wife think?



She loves Mexican food, growing up in CA that is what she knows. I have made few other things throughout the years. But it is the stubborn Russian in me that keeps going back to what I know. Russian, actually more Ukrainian food. I also make half decent Chinese. Mexican food would not be so bad for me if there was no beans. I cannot stand beans. But I was surprised by the taste of refried beans, somehow it was different.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 31, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> She loves Mexican food, growing up in CA that is what she knows. I have made few other things throughout the years. But it is the stubborn Russian in me that keeps going back to what I know. Russian, actually more Ukrainian food. I also make half decent Chinese. Mexican food would not be so bad for me if there was no beans.* I cannot stand beans. But I was surprised by the taste of refried beans, somehow it was different.*


I agree with you. I can stand black beans.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 31, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I agree with you. I can stand black beans.



Oh, yeah, those are especially bad. If I can eat white ones, the black ones are forget about. Cannot touch them, yuk.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2014)

Charlie, do you like chickpeas? You can make homemade refried beans using chickpeas. I have been making refried beans since I went to university in New Brunswick--no Mexican food ingredients back then in the stores, so I also had to make my own tortillas, salsa, and spice blend. I do mine to taste, so don't have a recipe, but here are some ideas to get the creative juices flowing the next time you want to make a Mexican-inspired meal.

Quick and Easy Refried Beans Recipe - Allrecipes.com

How To Make Homemade Refried Beans

Homemade white refried beans

Meatless Meals for Meat Eaters: Refried Garbonzo Beans

Healthy Homemade Refried Bean Tacos â€” Produce On Parade

DH is making a quick trip to San Jose Sunday--hoping he has time to pick up some Mexican chiles and oregano for me. I'm giving him a list and if he doesn't have time, I'm going to ask him to get the concierge at the hotel to get the stuff for me.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 31, 2014)

There is not much kosher Mexican stuff, especially here in MN. 
Thank you for the tips.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks, CharlieD for the great thread.  I made sure I had ingredients because now I'm starving for enchiladas.

I never really cared for the corn tortillas.  They always tasted a little flat to me. I had planned to use flour tortillas instead, however, I found soft corn tortillas in the store Friday.  They seem to be half flour tortillas as well as corn.  I'm going to try that.

I also have a little taco meat mixture, so that will probably be incorporated.

I really liked the taste of the cheese sauce I made for the broccoli, so I'm thinking that I could spread enchilada sauce in the bottom of the casserole, and pour cheese sauce on top of the enchiladas.

I'll post the results later.


----------

